
1000 Interviews Later: How  to Avoid Hiring Mistakes - mayava
https://medium.com/@jakeposes/1000-interviews-later-5-ways-to-avoid-hiring-mistakes-b096466ec346
======
tutufan
Regarding the trade-off between observing personality ("chit chat") and
technical skill (e.g., whiteboarding puzzles), I'm biased towards the former.
I've seen a lot more unexpected problems arise from bad personality fits than
from lack of technical competence.

